# Toshiba HDA2 HD DVD $198.00



## Dave (Jan 29, 2003)

It is being highly touted that on Sunday November 3, 2007 Walmart will have the 
Toshiba HDA2 HD DVD player on sale for a one time offering of $ 198.00. It is being said that there will only be abiut 18 per store and this is a one shot deal. Once they are gone it won't happen again.

So those of you wanting a good or excellent deal on a 720/1080 DVD player for under $ 200 this is your chance to jump on the band wagon. Remember it is a HD DVD player and not a Blu-Ray player.


----------



## JamesInPompano (Oct 30, 2007)

Circuit City has this every day for 197.99. I see Toshiba in now in a state of panic and want to dump several thousand units.


----------



## braven (Apr 9, 2007)

Every Friday Wal-Mart is having Secret In Store Specials. The Toshiba HD DVD deck is one of their items on sale. *$99*

http://holiday.ri-walmart.com/?sect...y&povid=cat14503-env15844-module117144-lLink1


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

braven said:


> Every Friday Wal-Mart is having Secret In Store Specials. The Toshiba HD DVD deck is one of their items on sale. *$99*
> 
> http://holiday.ri-walmart.com/?sect...y&povid=cat14503-env15844-module117144-lLink1


May have to pick up another one


----------



## Sirshagg (Dec 30, 2006)

I pledged long ago to not buy either till there is a clear winner and the other is dead and buried but for $100 I might just have to jump in.


----------



## apexmi (Jul 8, 2006)

Sirshagg said:


> I pledged long ago to not buy either till there is a clear winner and the other is dead and buried but for $100 I might just have to jump in.


Bought My HD-A1 when they first came out for 499.00 and don't regret it at all


----------



## Galaxie6411 (Aug 26, 2007)

My local WalMart still had the Toshiba's on sale for something like $97.89 on Saturday. I snatched one up and bought a few HD DVD's, the movie selection isn't great but for that price I couldn't beat it, plus the HD player plays the regular DVD's as well and has an HDMI connection so you couldn't really lose.


----------



## Snoofie (May 29, 2003)

I found one at my Wal-Mart tonight and it scanned for 198. They also had a display of HD-DVD's that were 14.98 to 18.98 which I guess most Wal-Marts had last week, but they just put these out at my local one.


----------

